# عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أكتوبر 2007)

عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي) تكونوا فعلاً عارفين اجابته بحيث يستفاد الآخرين استفادة حقيقية:



ما هي إرادة الله؟ وما هي سماحة الله؟

هل لله حدود معينه للتدخل في حياة الإنسان؟ متي ولماذا؟

ما معني إن الإنسان مُخير وليس مُصير ؟

ما هي التجربة وكيف أن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور ؟

هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقسمة أو النصيب أو المكتوب ؟




اسفه لو بضايقككم

اختكم كيريا


----------



## challenger (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

*


كيريا قال:



			ما هي إرادة الله؟ وما هي سماحة الله؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا ً كيريا :
إرادة الله هي كل ما طرحه من وصايا في الكتاب المُقدس .
أما السماحة : في محبته فلقد دبر للبشر خلاص لا يتناقض مع عدله .
بأن بذل أبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح من أجلك و من أجلي و من أجل كل الناس .
جاء في الكتاب المُقدس ( عقوبة الخطية هي الموت )
و جاء ( إذ أن جميع البشر أخطاوا وأعوذهم مجد الله )

فالإنسان يخطيء لا محالة و عقوبة الخطأ موت ! لكن بمحبة الله للبشر جعل للقضية حل لا يتناقض مع عدله و هي تقديم المسيح ذبيحة .



كيريا قال:



			هل لله حدود معينه للتدخل في حياة الإنسان؟ متي ولماذا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الإنسان مقطوع العلاقة مع الله ما دام من دون خلاص ( أي من دون إيمان بالمسيح )
فالله لا ينظر إلى الخاطيء أبدا ً و لا يتدخل في حياته لأن أي تدخل ينقص من صفة العدل !!
فالله عادل أليس كذلك ؟
أما المؤمن فيقوده الله و يرعاه و يحميه :




كيريا قال:



			ما معني إن الإنسان مُخير وليس مُصير ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الإنسان مخير أي أن الله ليس ديكتاتور او سفاح يجبرك على الصلاة و الصوم و الإيمان و يقتل من يرتد !!
فالله خلق للبشر طرق الحياة و الموت و الإنسان هو من يختار و ليس الله !
لكي لا يكون للإنسان حجة على الله :
وَتَقُولُ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ. هَئَنَذَا أَجْعَلُ أَمَامَكُمْ طَرِيقَ الْحَيَاةِ وَطَرِيقَ الْمَوْتِ



كيريا قال:



			ما هي التجربة وكيف أن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و كيف يأتي الله بالشرور أصلا ً ؟
مثلا ً : عندما أخطأ  آدم هل لله علاقة أم للشيطان ؟



كيريا قال:



			هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقسمة أو النصيب أو المكتوب ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد شيء من هذا القبيل ! 
فالله مع المؤمن به و منقطع العلاقة مع الغير مؤمن .

طبعا ً ممكن تنتظري توضيحات أكثر من المتخصصين بذلك .
*


----------



## John Amir (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

انا متأسف لأني ماعنديش اجابات مقنعة لكافة الاسئلة لكن دي الاجابات اللي انا مقتنع بيها:
ما معني إن الإنسان مُخير وليس مُصير ؟
هي بمعنى انك كانسانة من حقك تعملي اي حاجة على الارض(اي شئ في حدود مايليق او ما لا يليق ان اردت)والله لا يتدخل ابداً في ارادتك ولكن من حنانه اعطاكِ الروح القدس الذي به يمكنك التمييز بين مايفرح قلب الله او ما يحزنه والله رسم لكل شخص مننا خطة حياة رائعة توصله للسما ويطرحها امامك ولكِ حق الاختيار(وليس مكتوب عليك كما يزعم اخوتنا)
وما هي سماحة الله؟
سماحة الله موضوع خارج نطاق الوصف فهو غير محدود فبالتالي سماحته غير محدودة وهو حين يسامح ينسى تماما خطأك...
ما هي التجربة وكيف أن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور ؟
الله لا يجرب الانسان بالشر هو المقصود ولكنه في بعض الاحيان يسمح للشيطان بتجربة الانسان كما في قصة ايوب،اما التجربة التي تأتي من الله فهي للبنيان وتكون في حدود قدرتك الروحية وليست لهدم حياتك الروحية...
هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقسمة أو النصيب أو المكتوب ؟
إذا اقتنعتِ بانك مخيرة تدركين انه لا شئ يسمى بالنصيب هذه كلها مسميات اسلامية كل شئ تحت السماء يتم بنظام وترتيب من الله وحسب اختيارك اما الطريق الذي اعده الله او السير على مسؤليتِك..:t19:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

ميرسىىىىىىىىى جداااااااااا لردودكم الجميله واهتمامكم بموضوعى ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

الأخت الحبيبة كيريا

(( أولاً )) إرادة الله هى الخير المطلق ، ومكتوب : [ إرادة الله قداستكم ]
+++ ولا أدرى تماماً بما تعنينه من كلمة السماحة ، ولكن الله له كل الكمال فى صفاته ، فإن له الطبع اللطيف الغير معتنف ، كما أن له فضل المسامحة ، لكل من يتوب ويطلب غفرانه .

(( ثانياً )) الله خلق الإنسان عاقلاً مفكراً ، له إرادة حرة ، يختار بها ما يشاء ، خيراً أم شراً .
+++  وهذه الحرية فى الإختيار ، هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة يوم الدينونة  ، بل إن تلك القاعدة معمول بها فى القوانين المدنية أيضاً ، فالذى يفعل أى فعل تحت الإجبار أو التهديد ، لا يكون مسؤلاً عن هذا الفعل .
+++ ولكن حرية الإنسان -- التى منحه إياها الله -- ليست مطلقة ، فإنه لا يستطيع أن يؤذى الآخرين ، إلاَّ بسماح من الله ، ولغرض حكيم يراه الله . ++ الإنسان حرٌ  فى نفسه ، ولكن رحمة الله تنقذه حتى من سوء تصرفاته ، إذا سلـَّـم إرادته لله .

(( ثالثاً )) الله ليس عليه حدود يفرضها أحد عليه ، ولكنه هو الذى يضع حدوداً لتدخلاته فى حياتنا ، لكى لا يتعارض مع عطية الحرية التى منحها لنا ، هو نفسه . 
++ كما أنه لا يتركنا نؤذى الآخرين بلا حدود ، بل يتدخل ، فى حدود تحددها حكمته ، بحيث يترك الشرير يفعل الشر الذى إختاره لنفسه (( لأن قانونه ، عن الخير والشر ، هو : دعوهما ينميان معاً ))، بدون أن يؤدى ذلك لهلاك القديسين ، بل إن الله يحول كل شيئ إلى خيرهم ، بحكمته القادرة على تحويل كل شيئ لتنفيذ خطته المملوءة خيراً وصلاحاً .
++++ والله يجرِّب المؤمنين ، أى يمتحن إيمانهم ، بما يأتى عليهم من مصائب و أمراض وإضطهادات وعوز للحاجات الضرورية ( وهى التى تسمى بالشرور بمعنى المصائب والبلايا ). 
++ وذلك ، لكى يكشف (( وليس يكتشف ، لأنه عالم بكل شيئ )) للجميع ، حقيقة نقاوتهم وطهارة سيرتهم وثبات إيمانهم . + مثلما حدث لأيوب البار ، إذ سمح للشيطان بأن يضطهده ويضربه بالمصائب والأمراض والضغط النفسى ، ولكن فى حدود حددها له الله ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- "" الله أمين ، الذى لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المنفذ "" ، فإنها كلمة شرف من الله ، بأنه لن يسمح بما يفوق طاقتنا ، بل سينقذنا .
++++ وأما الشرور التى بمعنى الخطايا والنجاسات ، كالزنى والقتل والسرقة والكذب ... إلخ ، فلا يمكن أن تصدر من الله القدوس ، وعن ذلك مكتوب : "" الله غير مجرِّب بالشرور ، أى أنه لا يسمح بإسقاطنا فيها ، وأنه لا يعطى للشيطان سماحاً لإسقاطنا فى الخطية ، بل قد يسمح له -- فقط-- بأن يضطهدنا بواسطة أتباعه الأشرار ، وقد يسمح له بأن يضربنا بالأمراض أو الخسائر المادية الفانية ، فيعود ذلك لخيرنا ، إذا إحتملنا التجربة بشكر أو بدون تذمر .

(( رابعاً )) القسمة والنصيب والمكتوب ، تتعارض مع الحرية الممنوحة لنا ، وبالتالى تتعارض مع عدالة محاكمتنا يوم الدينونة . 
++++ كما أنها تنسب لله أنه هو السبب أو الدافع ، لما نفعله من خطايا ، فبذلك نجعل الله هو المحرِّض على الخطايا ، أى أنه هو -- بطريق غير مباشر -- الفاعل للخطايا . ++ وفى ذلك تجنـِّـى على الله القدوس ، وإهانة وإساءة كبيرة له .


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

الاخت الحبيبة كيريا ...

بالنسبة



> هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقسمة أو النصيب أو المكتوب ؟


يطلق عليه القضاء الالهي 

اجمع القديسون : باسيليوس الكبير و غريغوريوس و كيرلس و ذهبي الفم و اغسطينوس و اثانسيوس على أن :
القضاء الالهي موجود بدليل قول الرب :
[q-bible]*قضيت* فمن يبطل اش 14 : 24[/q-bible]​ 
*ولكن الخضوع له نوعان :*

1- الكائنات* الغير عاقلة* تخضع له اجباريا كحركة الاجرام و الطبيعه
2- الكائنات *العاقلة *تخضع له بمقتضى العقل و تصرفاتها فيكون القضاء نتيجة للافعال

[q-bible]
يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتله الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين كم مرة *اردت* ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم *تريدوا*
مت 23 : 27​
[/q-bible]

لهذا كان قضاء الله بقوله :
[q-bible]هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا[/q-bible]​ 
*وقضاء الله لا يتغير* 
[q-bible]
" معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله
اع 15 : 18​
[/q-bible]

[q-bible]
أما مؤامرة الرب فالي الأبد تثبت أفكار قلبه الي دور فدور
مز 33 : 11​
[/q-bible]

*والحرية للانسان اختيارية في تصرفاته للاسباب العقلية التاليه :*

1- اجمع الكل على ان الانسان يستطيع فعل مايشاء وقت ما يشاء
2- من وضع الشرائع و القوانين فلو لم يكن الانسان حرا في تصرفاته لما وضع الله لنا الشرائع و القوانين المنظمة

ويقول الكتاب :
[q-bible]
هو *لا يشاء* ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الي التوبه
2بط 3 : 9​
[/q-bible]

وقال يشوع لبني اسرائيل:

[q-bible]
*فاختاروا *لانفسكم اليوم من تعبدون
يش 24 : 15​
[/q-bible]

ومن اجمل الشواهد التي تؤكد ان قضاء الله يسري على الانسان وفقا لافعاله الحرة:

[q-bible]
*ان شئتم* و سمعتم تأكلون خير الارض *وان ابيتم* وتمردتم *تؤكلون* بالسيف لان *فم الرب تكلم*
اش 1 : 19​
[/q-bible]

يتضح أن الانسان كامل الارادة
يخضع لقضاء الله وفقا لافعاله واختيارة​ 
سأحاول اجابه باقي اسئلتك​اذكريني في صلواتك​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*



> ما هي التجربة وكيف أن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور ؟


 
والكتاب المقدس يحوى نماذج عديدة للتجارب منها:-​ 

*1-تجارب بسماح من الله*​ 
*مثل تجارب للاختبار أو الامتحان *

*كتجربة الله لأبينا ابراهيم بتقديم ابنه الوحيد محرقة لله ،*

*وتجارب للتزكية والتنقية*

*مثل تجربة أيوب البار ..*

*وهناك تجارب للتأديب*

*"الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه" (أم3: 12)*

*كتأديب الله ليعقوب بواسطة خاله لابان وأولاده الذين خدعوه كما خدع هو أباه اسحق ..*

*وهناك تجارب للوقاية من الكبرياء *

*مثل تجربة بولس الرسول "لئلا ارتفع بفرط الإعلانات أعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع" (2كو12: 7)*



*2- تجارب سببها الإنسان نفسه كما يقول معلمنا يعقوب :*​ 

*"ولكن كل واحد يجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته" (يع1: 14).*




*3- تجارب سببها حسد إبليس لأولاد الله:*​ 

*مثلما يحدث معنا في فترات الصوم والحرارة الروحية وعقب التناول وممارسة وسائط النعمة المختلفة.*



*والتجارب التي تأتى لنا بسماح من الله لها سمات خاصة وهى أنها:*​ 



*1- في حدود طاقة الإنسان البشرية *​ 

*"ولكن الله أمين لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون" (1كو10: 13)*



*2- تأتى التجربة ومعها المنفذ*​ 

*"بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1كو10: 14)*




*3- التجارب التي يسمح بها الله هي للخير أو تنتهي بخير لذلك يقول معلمنا يعقوب*​ 

*"احسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع1: 2)*



*وبلا شك فللتجارب فوائد وبركات كثيرة فهي:-*​ 

*تشعرنا بوجود الله معنا فنراه في التجربة*


*مثلما رآه الثلاثة فتيه القديسين في آتون النار .. ومثل دانيال في جب الأسود.*



*في التجربة نشعر باحتياجنا الشديد إلى الله والى معونته*​*"ادعني يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني" (مز50: 15)*


*ونتلامس مع عمل الله معنا في التجربة *


*ومحبته العاملة في حياتنا وأيضا لا تدعنا نتمسك بمحبة هذا العالم الفاني فيزداد اشتياقنا إلى السماء.*



*إلهنا الذي تألم مجربا قادر أن يعيننا في ضيفاتنا وتجاربنا ويعطينا النصرة والغلبة على كل أفعال المضاد وينعم علينا بخلاص نفوسنا.*

http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?p=463495


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عايز رد مقنع لأي سؤال من الاسئله دي (اولكل سؤال من الاسئله دي)*

احم احم
كل دى ردود
ربنا يخليكم لاهتمامتكم باسئلتى الكتير الا برخم بيها عليكم
انا كتير استفدت
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليكم


----------

